# Rtx 3060ti/i5 10600k stutters



## PaulieWalnutss (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi all I'm new to pc gaming and for the span of three months with three different rigs (first ones were rtx 2060/ryzen 7 3700x systems) I'm still suffering the same stuttering on this rig 
Specs: RTX 3060ti gigabyte
i5 10600k 
Asus z490-p 
16gb ram dual channel 

i start off at 100+ then drop to 74-59 causing a massive stutter, capping to refresh rate results in the same scenario if anyone can give some input on what could be going wrong I'd appreciate it I'm going crazy lol.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Feb 11, 2021)

If you have applied any overclock on your processor, save the OC preset in your bios, then revert back to stock defaults and check again, usually a bad OC will cause micro stuttering issues on some games.


----------



## PaulieWalnutss (Feb 11, 2021)

It's not overclocked to my knowledge I'm baffled on what the problem is, my two friends said invest in a g sync monitor but I doubt it's the monitor causing these stutters it can't be right? I use msi to monitor my system in game and the only thing I see that are off as high frametimes and gpu usage (40%) in Mordhau, Gears 5 I'm sorry if I seem clueless I actually am. I could send results over?


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Feb 11, 2021)

PaulieWalnutss said:


> invest in a g sync monitor but I doubt it's the monitor causing these stutters it can't be right? I


No, thats a dumb advice, G sync wount fix this, this is clearly a hardware or software issue, you said ypu experience the same problem on the previous two rigs, have you done a clean windows install ?
Is there any PC parts that you recycled from your old build into the new intel build ?
Also, could you go into bios, and press on "restore default", just to rule out that no bios overclock is a cause of this, cause what you'r describing sure sounds like performance issue from an uneven bios configuration.

Go to BIOS, in the EZ MODE screen, Press F5 to restore default values


----------



## sepheronx (Feb 11, 2021)

out of curiosity, what is your hdd/ssd?

Have you ran any tests on it to make sure it is getting close to the speeds it is advertised for?


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Feb 11, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> out of curiosity, what is your hdd/ssd?
> 
> Have you ran any tests on it to make sure it is getting close to the speeds it is advertised for?


Would a bad storage cause low GPU usage ?
i think not


----------



## sepheronx (Feb 11, 2021)

low gpu usage or random stutters (few seconds).

Random stutters, for sure it would.  Although, that would be because of the ssd/hdd dying.  Seen this a lot tbh.

But it is also good to rule it out.

Also, OP, what PSU do you have?


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Feb 11, 2021)

PaulieWalnutss said:


> I use msi to monitor my system in game and the only thing I see that are off as high frametimes and gpu usage (40%) in Mordhau, Gears 5 I'm sorry if I seem clueless I actually am. I could send results over?


Is your GPU always at 40% during games, or only when a random stutter happens it dips to 40% then climbs back?


----------



## PaulieWalnutss (Feb 11, 2021)

Pretty sure the SSD is a Teamgroup GX2 512gb, I haven't done any tests what programs should I used to test the ssd? and the PSU is a Thermaltake Smart 600w 80 plus gold this was a prebuilt from newegg so I wouldn't be surprised if it was faulty, I apologize the gpu usage goes from 39-mid 40s it seems like it's when it drops that's when the stutters occur but I'm not really too sure.


----------



## sepheronx (Feb 11, 2021)

PaulieWalnutss said:


> Pretty sure the SSD is a Teamgroup GX2 512gb, I haven't done any tests what programs should I used to test the ssd? and the PSU is a Thermaltake Smart 600w 80 plus gold this was a prebuilt from newegg so I wouldn't be surprised if it was faulty, I apologize the gpu usage goes from 39-mid 40s it seems like it's when it drops that's when the stutters occur but I'm not really too sure.



I am with Solid State Soul in that it probably isn't the disk drive cause I missed the part where the GPU usage drops considerably during the game session.  But to rule out any possibility, you can run crystal disk mark and see if it gives you the advertised read speeds









						CrystalDiskMark
					

About CrystalDiskMark CrystalDiskMark is a simple disk benchmark software. Download Standard Edition Shizuku Edition System Requirements OS Windows XP/Vista/7/8/8.1/10/11Windows Server 2003/2008/2012/2016/2019/2022 Architecture x86/x64/ARM64 Installer does not support Windows XP/2003 (NT5.x)...



					crystalmark.info
				




If the common component between them all is the PSU, then possibly the PSU is the problem.  I wouldn't say temperature since it's a different GPU than the previous system but same results. So possibly the PSU is having a hard time supplying necessary power.  If you got another to test, try it.


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 11, 2021)

"16gb ram dual channel"

What's the rated/actual speed of that ram? Was XMP enabled?


----------



## TumbleGeorge (Feb 11, 2021)

Part of micro stutters caused by power states settings in m$ windows. When the load of a component, such as a video card or processor, at certain moment in the game falls below a certain point, Windows goes to another power state to save energy. Short and big decreasing of frequency of GPU or/and CPU make micro stutters.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Feb 11, 2021)

PaulieWalnutss said:


> Pretty sure the SSD is a Teamgroup GX2 512gb, I haven't done any tests what programs should I used to test the ssd? and the PSU is a Thermaltake Smart 600w 80 plus gold this was a prebuilt from newegg so I wouldn't be surprised if it was faulty, I apologize the gpu usage goes from 39-mid 40s it seems like it's when it drops that's when the stutters occur but I'm not really too sure.


The PC is a pre-built from Newegg? 

If so, have you tried to revert bios to default, cause it might have been edited by the pre-built team. Dude work with us one step at a time.



Chomiq said:


> "16gb ram dual channel"
> 
> What's the rated/actual speed of that ram? Was XMP enabled?


Evan if it was 2133mhz CL20 it wouldn't cause major stutter problems.



TumbleGeorge said:


> Part of micro stutters caused by power states settings in m$ windows. When the load of a component, such as a video card or processor, at certain moment in the game falls below a certain point, Windows goes to another power state to save energy. Short and big decreasing of frequency of GPU or/and CPU make micro stutters.


No, if this was windows power state fault you would see it being talked about very often, this is either a faulty hardware like storage, or mismanaged bios config.


----------



## sepheronx (Feb 11, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> The PC is a pre-built from Newegg?
> 
> If so, have you tried to revert bios to default, cause it might have been edited by the pre-built team. Dude work with us one step at a time.
> 
> ...


What about possible power delivery issues?  Thermaltake PSU's weren't well regarded in the recent past.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 11, 2021)

OP

what parts were used in all 3 rigs


----------



## ShurikN (Feb 11, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> Thermaltake PSU's weren't well regarded in the recent past.


That's true, but they aren't THAT bad to cause stuttering


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 11, 2021)

PaulieWalnutss said:


> PSU is a Thermaltake Smart 600w 80 plus


IIRC, Smarts were never golds!



ShurikN said:


> That's true, but they aren't THAT bad to cause stuttering


I saw at least one of their Toughpower models, which are ban-worthy! Overclockers .com, rated it "meh". Cheap caps that look like they belong in a 30 dollar bronze or white!


----------



## PaulieWalnutss (Feb 11, 2021)

The bios is just on auto i never tinkered with it except to turn on xmp enabled from 2666mhz to 3000mhz restored optimized defaults and still stutters, It could be a psu issue but how could I make sure? And the first two systems with rtx 2060/ryzen 7 3700x rigs this one is a bit different intel cpu. 

I could take a few photos of MSI or any other monitoring software while I play? I apologize for the late reply I just woke up : (


----------



## Nater (Feb 11, 2021)

Is it the same OS install for all three CPU/GPU combo's?  That would be asking for trouble.  Not that you can't get away with it.  I went from Core 2 Q6600 to a i5 2300 to a Ryzen 5 2600 just by moving the HD over and over.


----------



## PaulieWalnutss (Feb 11, 2021)

All of the systems had Windows 10 already installed just entered my log in and started up, version is 10.0.19042 Build 19042.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 11, 2021)

PaulieWalnutss said:


> All of the systems had Windows 10 already installed just entered my log in and started up, version is 10.0.19042 Build 19042.


Did you reuse any parts


----------



## PaulieWalnutss (Feb 11, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> Did you reuse any parts


No they were all pre builts I just returned the others and picked up a new one, I don't know how to build tbh.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 11, 2021)

what monitor are you using


----------



## PaulieWalnutss (Feb 11, 2021)

Acer SB220Q 75hz 1080p


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 11, 2021)

PaulieWalnutss said:


> Acer SB220Q 75hz 1080p


What type of cable are you using


----------



## PaulieWalnutss (Feb 11, 2021)

HDMI into the gpu


----------



## milewski1015 (Feb 11, 2021)

Do you have the most recent drivers installed? 3060Ti drivers from the the card manufacturers page, motherboard drivers from Asus's page, etc.


----------



## Good Guru (Feb 11, 2021)

I've had an instance where I was getting slight pauses in game play, and corsair recommended I increase the voltage to my ram 1 notch and that fixed the problem.


----------



## PaulieWalnutss (Feb 11, 2021)

milewski1015 said:


> Do you have the most recent drivers installed? 3060Ti drivers from the the card manufacturers page, motherboard drivers from Asus's page, etc.


Yeah I've updated to newest drivers problem persisted I reverted using ddu and installing the older drivers still stuttered, I got the mobo drivers from asus and did a bios update as well.


----------



## GerKNG (Feb 11, 2021)

there is currently an issue with windows that affects every single PC that i have.

windows completely blasts the ram full to the last megabyte with standby code for stuff like games that you never used.

the problem is that windows does not delete standby ram and keeps filling the pagefile instead.
this results (for me as well) in massive stuttering across the board.

this is my standby ram while i am writing this at the moment.


the tool RamMap (that was actually recommended from a "voluntary support member" on the microsoft forum)

clear the standby ram and try if you have stuttering issues.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 11, 2021)

G-Sync is not the end all of stutters, tearing ,& other refresh/Frame rate issues sadly. i found G-sync can still suffer all of the above, even with the best of hardware. id try disabling G-sync & instead use either a fixed Refresh rate, or ULMB, see if it helps. set your GPU to adaptive power mode , or performance mode in control panel, see if it helps.


----------



## PaulieWalnutss (Feb 11, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> there is currently an issue with windows that affects every single PC that i have.
> 
> windows completely blasts the ram full to the last megabyte with standby code for stuff like games that you never used.
> 
> ...


Downloaded and cleared the standby memory it still stuttered I'm genuinely lost on the problem lol.



jboydgolfer said:


> G-Sync is not the end all of stutters, tearing ,& other refresh/Frame rate issues sadly. i found G-sync can still suffer all of the above, even with the best of hardware. id try disabling G-sync & instead use either a fixed Refresh rate, or ULMB, see if it helps. set your GPU to adaptive power mode , or performance mode in control panel, see if it helps.


I don't have G Sync atm but I did try capping the framerate to my refresh rate or a few frames below it, it still dips in frames and causes the stutter, should I download latencymon and see if there's a problem on that end?


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Feb 11, 2021)

That;s so weird, having the same issue on 3 PCs, intel and AMD, are the 3 PCs from the same pre built brand from Newegg ?

Maybe they must have installed some bloatware that affect performance in a negative way ? 

Have you tried to re install windows yourself ?


----------



## PaulieWalnutss (Feb 11, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> That;s so weird, having the same issue on 3 PCs, intel and AMD, are the 3 PCs from the same pre built brand from Newegg ?
> 
> Maybe they must have installed some bloatware that affect performance in a negative way ?
> 
> Have you tried to re install windows yourself ?


I tried a clean install on the two other pre builts I haven't tried it on this one yet, to my knowledge the only things that were installed was Aura I'm baffled by the problem, then again I'm not tech savvy at all so I really wouldn't know the problem.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Feb 11, 2021)

PaulieWalnutss said:


> HDMI into the gpu


Try hooking it trough VGA cable insted of HDMI, also if you have spare monitor or TV try hooking them to your PC as well and test it. stuttering can also be cause by damaged cables, display connectors, or maybe a finicky display.


----------



## milewski1015 (Feb 11, 2021)

PaulieWalnutss said:


> I tried a clean install on the two other pre builts I haven't tried it on this one yet, to my knowledge the only things that were installed was Aura I'm baffled by the problem, then again I'm not tech savvy at all so I really wouldn't know the problem.


Is this issue just limited to a single game? I don't recall you mentioning what game you're playing.



Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Try hooking it trough VGA cable insted of HDMI, also if you have spare monitor or TV try hooking them to your PC as well and test it. stuttering can also be cause by damaged cables, display connectors, or maybe a finicky display.


3060Ti only has HDMI and DP. But I agree with the sentiment.


----------



## PaulieWalnutss (Feb 11, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Try hooking it trough VGA cable insted of HDMI, also if you have spare monitor or TV try hooking them to your PC as well and test it. stuttering can also be cause by damaged cables, display connectors, or maybe a finicky display.


The pc itself has no vga input, I tried hdmi/vga combo on the old aoc monitor still had the same problem, I didn't test my TV but I'll do this now


milewski1015 said:


> Is this issue just limited to a single game? I don't recall you mentioning what game you're playing.
> 
> 
> 3060Ti only has HDMI and DP. But I agree with the sentiment.


I was trying to play Mordhau, Insurgency Sandstorm, Gears 5, RDR2 and they weren't performing right only ones I tried so far.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Feb 11, 2021)

PaulieWalnutss said:


> The pc itself has no vga input, I tried hdmi/vga combo on the old aoc monitor still had the same problem, I didn't test my TV but I'll do this now


Try a different HDMI cable as well while you'r at it. 

I know its weird having lot of advices revolve around the display but you had THREE different PCs with the same problem, the only part that was consistent across all of them is the display, this has to mean something...


----------



## PaulieWalnutss (Feb 11, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Try a different HDMI cable as well while you'r at it.
> 
> I know its weird having lot of advices revolve around the display but you had THREE different PCs with the same problem, the only part that was consistent across all of them is the display, this has to mean something...


I understand it sounds hard to believe but I have insane bad luck like that lol, I tested with another hdmi cord on both the monitor and TV and still happens


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Feb 11, 2021)

Honestly am all out of ideas, i guess the only thing left to say is go to church and cleanse yourself with holy water from whatever bad charm that cursed your luck 

But seriously though, at thing point i will just take it to a PC service, and have them do a complete troubleshooting session to narrow it out.


----------



## milewski1015 (Feb 11, 2021)

To clarify, your GPU usage is always around 39-mid 40 percent? Or is it normally much higher than that and only drops around there when you're experiencing the stutter?

- Have you set Windows Power Plan to high performance? 
- Are all Windows updates installed?
- Do you have Nvidia Shadowplay or Xbox Game Bar's recording feature enabled by any chance? I had an occasion where Radeon ReLive was causing my entire PC to stutter (would get the Windows 10 cursor loading circle every few seconds on desktop). Playing games was impossible. Disabling ReLive fixed it for me. 
-


----------



## PaulieWalnutss (Feb 11, 2021)

milewski1015 said:


> To clarify, your GPU usage is always around 39-mid 40 percent? Or is it normally much higher than that and only drops around there when you're experiencing the stutter?
> 
> - Have you set Windows Power Plan to high performance?
> - Are all Windows updates installed?
> ...


It's always around that usage but just now Mordhau reached 60% usage but then fell to 53% it just fluctuates a lot

Yes windows plan is high perform, w10 is updated as well I just disabled game bar but no luck I don't have shadowplay, I'm lost lol.


----------



## milewski1015 (Feb 11, 2021)

PaulieWalnutss said:


> It's always around that usage but just now Mordhau reached 60% usage but then fell to 53% it just fluctuates a lot
> 
> Yes windows plan is high perform, w10 is updated as well I just disabled game bar but no luck I don't have shadowplay, I'm lost lol.


What about CPU usage/RAM usage?

Sounds weird, but maybe try moving your keyboard and mouse to different USB ports? II feel like I've seen issues like this be related to weird USB port happenings.


----------



## PaulieWalnutss (Feb 11, 2021)

milewski1015 said:


> What about CPU usage/RAM usage?
> 
> Sounds weird, but maybe try moving your keyboard and mouse to different USB ports? II feel like I've seen issues like this be related to weird USB port happenings.


Don't know if I can freely send images but this is what overlay showed in game , I can try moving the usbs yeah.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Feb 12, 2021)

Just throwing out a couple of long-shots.

Have you tried without Afterburner running?  I remember something about Afterburner and stuttering.

Also, are you running any other software at the same time you're gaming that may also have installed and running on your previous computer?


----------



## PaulieWalnutss (Feb 12, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> Just throwing out a couple of long-shots.
> 
> Have you tried without Afterburner running?  I remember something about Afterburner and stuttering.
> 
> Also, are you running any other software at the same time you're gaming that may also have installed and running on your previous computer?


Yeah I tried without Afterburner running and it still felt the same, the only things I have running is steam, afterburner and the game I have on.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Feb 12, 2021)

Are you playing on Fullscreen mode, or on windowed full screen ? 
Cause windowed mode caps GPU usage


----------



## PaulieWalnutss (Feb 12, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Are you playing on Fullscreen mode, or on windowed full screen ?
> Cause windowed mode caps GPU usage


Fullscreen definitely I only used windowed to check my task manager one time.


----------



## milewski1015 (Feb 12, 2021)

PaulieWalnutss said:


> the only things I have running is steam, afterburner and the game I have on.


What's Task Manager show you as far as processes go while gaming? There should be an option in there to set it always on top so you don't have to swap to windowed mode. 

You mention you tried manually capping FPS at 75 or a few below. Have you tried enabling Adaptive VSync in Nvidia Control Panel?

What graphics settings are you playing on? Does cranking them up to ultra increase GPU usage?


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Feb 12, 2021)

Another long shot:

Within the menu of the monitor, can you check to see if FreeSync is enabled or disabled?  Try setting it to the opposite of what you find it set to and try again.

Page 13 & 14 of Manual:


----------



## PaulieWalnutss (Feb 12, 2021)

milewski1015 said:


> What's Task Manager show you as far as processes go while gaming? There should be an option in there to set it always on top so you don't have to swap to windowed mode.
> 
> You mention you tried manually capping FPS at 75 or a few below. Have you tried enabling Adaptive VSync in Nvidia Control Panel?
> 
> What graphics settings are you playing on? Does cranking them up to ultra increase GPU usage?


Just tried adaptive v sync no change, and im at ultra already in my games except rdr2 favor quality setting and the gpu usage stays like what I showed you maybe up to 50s but never really up there. 



weekendgeek said:


> Another long shot:
> 
> Within the menu of the monitor, can you check to see if FreeSync is enabled or disabled?  Try setting it to the opposite of what you find it set to and try again.
> 
> Page 13 & 14 of Manual:


It was defaulted to freesync on but im not even sure if it works? Since im using hdmi on a nvidia gpu I wasn't sure if that mattered or not.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 12, 2021)

This seems completely odd

turn off FreeSync completely since you have a Nvidia GPU

go into the Nvidia control panel and try enabling fast sync

also download 3DMark and run the benchmark and post the results back. That will at least tell us that the GPU is functioning properly


----------



## PaulieWalnutss (Feb 12, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> This seems completely odd
> 
> turn off FreeSync completely since you have a Nvidia GPU
> 
> ...


Tried fast sync in the past as well no fix, I'll download 3DMark now and post the results as soon as I can.


----------



## milewski1015 (Feb 12, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> This seems completely odd


Definitely a puzzler since it's been happening across three different systems.

Another long shot - this couldn't have anything to do with a faulty outlet or something right?


----------



## PaulieWalnutss (Feb 12, 2021)

milewski1015 said:


> Definitely a puzzler since it's been happening across three different systems.
> 
> Another long shot - this couldn't have anything to do with a faulty outlet or something right?


I tried the outlet on the other side of my room that didn't work I took it over a friends house as well to test just that and still did it over there, it's mind boggling to say the least lol.


----------



## milewski1015 (Feb 12, 2021)

PaulieWalnutss said:


> I tried the outlet on the other side of my room that didn't work I took it over a friends house as well to test just that and still did it over there, it's mind boggling to say the least lol.


Well shit. I'm running out of ideas. 

We've tried:
- different display
- different HDMI cable
- different outlet/different house
- confirmed up to date BIOS
- confirmed up to date 3060Ti drivers
- confirmed up to date motherboard drivers
- confirmed high performance power plan
- FreeSync/VSync/Fast Sync/manual frame cap
- reset CMOS

I can't imagine it'd be a hardware issue since it's been happening on three different systems. Were all three systems by the same company? Think it was mentioned before, but I wonder if there could be some bloatware or something in the background. Maybe try reinstalling Windows and starting fresh? That should probably be a last resort though.


----------



## TumbleGeorge (Feb 12, 2021)

Windows 10 has ultimate power plan. It might dangerous to electric bills and make more heat and noice!
Maybe default settings in normal "high performance" is not enough?


----------



## PaulieWalnutss (Feb 12, 2021)

milewski1015 said:


> Well shit. I'm running out of ideas.
> 
> We've tried:
> - different display
> ...


Actually all of them were different companies Cyberpower, HP Omen and now ABS, sorry it took so long forgot I had game bar disabled had to enable to screenshot. 


TumbleGeorge said:


> Windows 10 has ultimate power plan. It might dangerous to electric bills and make more heat and noice!
> Maybe default settings in normal "high performance" is not enough?


I remember trying ult performance plan on the other system but I can try it again.


----------



## milewski1015 (Feb 12, 2021)

PaulieWalnutss said:


> Actually all of them were different companies Cyberpower, HP Omen and now ABS, sorry it took so long forgot I had game bar disabled had to enable to screenshot.
> 
> I remember trying ult performance plan on the other system but I can try it again.


Hmmm, your GPU was maxed out so I think it's safe to say it's working properly. Did you notice the stuttering while Time Spy was running?


----------



## PaulieWalnutss (Feb 12, 2021)

milewski1015 said:


> Hmmm, your GPU was maxed out so I think it's safe to say it's working properly. Did you notice the stuttering while Time Spy was running?


A few stutters and a choppy feeling but feels worse in game.



TumbleGeorge said:


> Windows 10 has ultimate power plan. It might dangerous to electric bills and make more heat and noice!
> Maybe default settings in normal "high performance" is not enough?


Ult performance doesn't work.


----------



## SomeOne99h (Feb 12, 2021)

Hmmm ... Are you using the same mouse, keyboard and USB headphone? Do you have to plug a usb device for wireless mouse/keyboard/headphone?
Oh, also a USB audio device?

^ Try changing those and see.

And pull out any other PCIe devices like Sound card and Wifi adapter.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Feb 12, 2021)

I had intermittent stuttering at one point and tracked it down to having a browser open in the background.  Most browsers these days will go around 'pre-loading' pages in the background.  What's more, some of them will do this even if you close the visible window by keeping a process going in the background, visible on task manager.  My specific problem came up with Firefox.  The issue is not really cpu/disk related in that scenario, it is network being loaded down intermittently by the browser.  I had to change settings to make it not run in the background, and not preload.

Edit: You may also want to check any email client settings you may have.  If that starts synching in the background it can cause issues as well.   I should also throw in, my issue *only* happened to me playing online games, specifically DOTA 2.  It did not affect single player games.


----------



## PaulieWalnutss (Feb 12, 2021)

SomeOne99h said:


> Hmmm ... Are you using the same mouse, keyboard and USB headphone? Do you have to plug a usb device for wireless mouse/keyboard/headphone?
> Oh, also a USB audio device?
> 
> ^ Try changing those and see.
> ...


All my devices are wired i tried a new mouse and keyboard but didn't try a new pair if headphones ill try that and completely unplug my headphones.


RandallFlagg said:


> I had intermittent stuttering at one point and tracked it down to having a browser open in the background.  Most browsers these days will go around 'pre-loading' pages in the background.  What's more, some of them will do this even if you close the visible window by keeping a process going in the background, visible on task manager.  My specific problem came up with Firefox.  The issue is not really cpu/disk related in that scenario, it is network being loaded down intermittently by the browser.  I had to change settings to make it not run in the background, and not preload.
> 
> Edit: You may also want to check any email client settings you may have.  If that starts synching in the background it can cause issues as well.   I should also throw in, my issue *only* happened to me playing online games, specifically DOTA 2.  It did not affect single player games.


 It happens on both SP and MP games but I'll do this too. I'm completely stumped over the problem maybe it's a driver issue?


----------



## milewski1015 (Feb 12, 2021)

PaulieWalnutss said:


> It happens on both SP and MP games but I'll do this too. I'm completely stumped over the problem maybe it's a driver issue?


I've seen people have LatencyMon reports throw issues because of audio drivers before. I'm just confused how you'd have the same driver issue on three separate prebuilts.


----------



## PaulieWalnutss (Feb 12, 2021)

milewski1015 said:


> I've seen people have LatencyMon reports throw issues because of audio drivers before. I'm just confused how you'd have the same driver issue on three separate prebuilts.


You got me there would it be worth anything throwing latencymon on and posting results here?


----------



## milewski1015 (Feb 12, 2021)

RandallFlagg said:


> I had intermittent stuttering at one point and tracked it down to having a browser open in the background.  Most browsers these days will go around 'pre-loading' pages in the background.  What's more, some of them will do this even if you close the visible window by keeping a process going in the background, visible on task manager.  My specific problem came up with Firefox.  The issue is not really cpu/disk related in that scenario, it is network being loaded down intermittently by the browser.  I had to change settings to make it not run in the background, and not preload.
> 
> Edit: You may also want to check any email client settings you may have.  If that starts synching in the background it can cause issues as well.   I should also throw in, my issue *only* happened to me playing online games, specifically DOTA 2.  It did not affect single player games.


I was wondering earlier about some background process or service refreshing constantly since I had issues with Radeon ReLive. 

@PaulieWalnutss what programs do you have enabled to run at startup? (Can be found in task manager)



PaulieWalnutss said:


> You got me there would it be worth anything throwing latencymon on and posting results here?


Couldn't hurt. Worst case is it just tells us nothing and we're still stuck where we are now


----------



## PaulieWalnutss (Feb 12, 2021)

milewski1015 said:


> I was wondering earlier about some background process or service refreshing constantly since I had issues with Radeon ReLive.
> 
> @PaulieWalnutss what programs do you have enabled to run at startup? (Can be found in task manager)
> 
> ...


On the startups tab only thing enabled is steam but there's a few processes running I thought they were normal though here's a few pics and I'll run latencymon here in a second.

Latencymon results as well sorry it took so long got busy with house work.


----------



## milewski1015 (Feb 12, 2021)

PaulieWalnutss said:


> Latencymon results as well sorry it took so long got busy with house work.


No worries. Seems like nvlddmkm.sys causing DPC latency is a pretty common. Could be the culprit as I imagine you installed Nvidia drivers on all three systems.
This post I found has some good things to try: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/nvidia-driver-no-latency-anymore.87448/#post-4489683


----------



## PaulieWalnutss (Feb 12, 2021)

milewski1015 said:


> No worries. Seems like nvlddmkm.sys causing DPC latency is a pretty common. Could be the culprit as I imagine you installed Nvidia drivers on all three systems.
> This post I found has some good things to try: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/nvidia-driver-no-latency-anymore.87448/#post-4489683


I tried ddu with nvslimmer that didn't change, everything looked okay in msi utility but here's a new test of latencymon now it's dxgkrnl, guess I'm just going to clean install as last resort.


----------



## milewski1015 (Feb 12, 2021)

Did you also make sure to select "Prefer maximum performance" as power management mode in Nvidia Control Panel's "Manage 3D Settings"? I see LatencyMon is showing a generic Microsoft Windows 10 HD Audio driver. I would try uninstalling that and using the RealTek Audio driver from your motherboard's page: https://www.asus.com/Motherboards-Components/Motherboards/PRIME/PRIME-Z490-P/HelpDesk_Download/
To clarify, I would make sure you have the LAN, Chipset, Audio, VGA, and SATA drivers all listed there.



PaulieWalnutss said:


> I tried ddu with nvslimmer that didn't change, everything looked okay in msi utility but here's a new test of latencymon now it's dxgkrnl, guess I'm just going to clean install as last resort.


Yeah, that might be the way to go at this point if nothing else works. I would recommend making a note of your Windows 10 activation key beforehand or linking it to your Microsoft account.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Feb 12, 2021)

PaulieWalnutss said:


> I tried ddu with nvslimmer that didn't change, everything looked okay in msi utility but here's a new test of latencymon now it's dxgkrnl, guess I'm just going to clean install as last resort.



I think someone said it earlier but it looks like audio driver related.  I would suggest completely disabling the audio driver through device manager, and see if the stuttering goes away in a (soundless) game.  If it does, then remove the audio driver and re-install.

Edit: Also what milewski said, make sure Windows is set to Max perf.

I just noticed this in your original post, and I think it's the key clue :

"...three months with three different rigs (first ones were rtx 2060/ryzen 7 3700x systems)"

Do you have any bluetooth devices?   Especially, audio devices.


----------



## PaulieWalnutss (Feb 13, 2021)

RandallFlagg said:


> I think someone said it earlier but it looks like audio driver related.  I would suggest completely disabling the audio driver through device manager, and see if the stuttering goes away in a (soundless) game.  If it does, then remove the audio driver and re-install.
> 
> Edit: Also what milewski said, make sure Windows is set to Max perf.
> 
> ...


No all bluetooth settings are off w10 set to ult performance I tried everything in the last post so I guess going to have to follow up with a clean install.


----------



## PaulieWalnutss (Feb 13, 2021)

Edit: Clean installed today and still the same issue I give up at this point lmao.


----------



## WaterMental (Mar 2, 2021)

PaulieWalnutss said:


> Edit: Clean installed today and still the same issue I give up at this point lmao.


I've literally been having the same problem ever since i got the 3060ti which was about 2 months ago. I'm literally getting like 20fps less than rtx 2070 super. I play with people who have worse comps but get way more fps?? Nvidia still hasn't sorted their drivers out and it's completely ridiculous for the 30 series. At least i'm not the only one.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 2, 2021)

i found with the RTX 3 Series cards ,disabling Vsync & ambient occlusion, as well as setting power plan to Maximum performance, & enabling threaded optimization helped


----------



## Tahsin (Jun 19, 2021)

Its either 2 issues.
Xmp try to disable it put your rams on very loosr timings and only 2000mhz (1000 in bios)
If that doesn't work download the MSI(Message Signaled-Based Interrupts) utility V3.
Check if multiple devices use same irq
Enable msi on gfx card also check if some devices are set to a priority like high or low or there are high ones set them to low. Its better that no priorities are set. What you can try to do after That all doesnt work is to set gpu at low or high test both.

Open "msinfo32.exe" and go to "Conflicts/Sharing" and see what your GFX card is sharing with, if anything. Also check irqs if you can't change it irqs try 2nd pcie slot for your gfx card. Also disable ethernet and realtek audio through bios. Have you tried setting the gfx card to pcie 3.0 in the bios?


----------

